# Nettleham Hall, New years day 2014



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 2, 2014)

Looking at some photographs of this Hall on a beautiful summers day it looked vibrant and magical. 
Today the wind howled through the skeletal remains, every rain drop could be heard as it splashed on the thick foliage around us.
This is natural decay at it's finest, for those who haven't, meet Nettleham Hall..

The halll was originally home to John Hood and his family. In January 1660 John accompanied General Monk from Scotland on his way to restore Charles II.
The hall was mysteriously destroyed by a fire in 1937.





The iron gates were once the entrance to the churchyard at St Peter at Arches, Lincoln and the gate and gate piers were built circa 1720. The design and construction by either Francis or William Smith of Warwick and were relocated here when the church was demolished.





























A storage shelf in the underground tunnel system, used by the servants to get around the hall.






















































The cottage in the grounds..


----------



## MD (Jan 2, 2014)

nice 
i really like it there its got a Tomb raider feel to it


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 2, 2014)

MD said:


> nice
> i really like it there its got a Tomb raider feel to it




Yes I felt like Lara Croft when I slipped in the mud and landed flat on my back!


----------



## cunningplan (Jan 2, 2014)

What a stunning looking place you've done a great job with photos, thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 2, 2014)

Very good shots,there are some beautiful features to be seen.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 2, 2014)

Always love seeing this old place, and your photos do it proud! Cheers for sharing!


----------



## The Wombat (Jan 2, 2014)

Good report, another one I must visit one day
well done for braving that horrible weather!


----------



## Infraredd (Jan 8, 2014)

Lovely pictures - my kind of place!


----------



## fannyadams (Jan 9, 2014)

Interesting place and very nicely done. Eerie whisperings around there on a windy day...


----------



## Mars Lander (Jan 9, 2014)

great sombre looking place , captivating shots


----------



## tomcharcoal (Jan 10, 2014)

Wot a find !


----------



## Spider_May (Jan 13, 2014)

This looks like an amazing place! Just wondering if there are any signs of animals/birds living there?


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 13, 2014)

Sorry I didn't notice any, it was a miserable day!


----------



## woodland pixie (Jan 13, 2014)

Beautiful photos and what a place. I loves ruins I do, got to see this place.. thank you


----------

